# The Next Prequel - The Young Adventures of Del Boy Trotter



## Dave (Jul 4, 2009)

Easily the most inventive prequel ever? Or, yet another example of TVs bankruptcy of ideas?

*Sex, Drugs & Rock'n'Chips* - written by 'Only Fools And Horses' creator John Sullivan - focuses on the teenage escapades of Del Boy Trotter.

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Del Boy returns to TV as teenager

I'm not sure, I'd have to see the final result, but I don't think John Sullivan would let it be rubbish. on the other hand, I don't think the final few 'Only Fools And Horses' specials were the best, and 'Green, Green Grass' makes me leave the room. Why is it that 'Citizen Smith' is never repeated?


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 4, 2009)

This could be quite fun actually,but who on earth will they pick to play the young Del Boy?


----------



## Dave (Jan 24, 2010)

This is actually on BBC1 tonight at 9pm.
BBC iPlayer - Rock and Chips
BBC - BBC One Programmes - Rock and Chips



AE35Unit said:


> This could be quite fun actually,but who on earth will they pick to play the young Del Boy?





> Synopsis
> 
> Comedy drama. In Peckham, 1960, the Trotters are all under one roof: Grandad, Joan, husband Reg and the teenage Del Boy. Things suddenly change when ex-con Freddie Robdal appears.
> Credits
> ...


----------



## Moonbat (Jan 24, 2010)

it's a shame it'll clash with Being Human and Heroes, but it has got the lad from the inbetweeners as Del Boy (I'm guessing that's James Buckley) so it has potential.

but isn't this just another example of TV following the movies where they stick to a winning formula, can't they just let sucessful things end and never be revived?

Only fools and Horses was ruined (sort of) when they let the trotters win millions and then had them lose it all just to get the comic situation back. We all loved Only Fools and they sort of tried too hard to keep it going after giving us what we wanted (in the trotters beomcing millionaires) they should know when to quit.


----------



## The Ace (Jan 24, 2010)

Of course, it came out late on that Freddie 'The Fox, Robdall was actually Rodney's father.


----------



## Dave (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, I didn't think much of this. I've never thought Nicholas Lyndhurst was much of an actor and his part was crucial to this. It was very, very slow; as a drama it was dull, as a comedy it was mildly amusing, with maybe a couple of jokes worthy of an 'Only Fools and Horses' episode. Why it needed to be 1 & 1/2 hours long is beyond me. If you missed it, you didn't miss much. And there was no explanation of what happened to Reg and Joan Trotter after this.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Jan 27, 2010)

Didn't see this but have heard the murmerings of huge dissapointment at work.

It's a shame but maybe it's just too soon after Only Fools (in that we still remember the classic and either want something very similar or a reboot  but with the same feela and equal laughs).


----------



## Vladd67 (Jan 27, 2010)

Probably go the same way as First of the summer wine and just disappear without a trace


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 27, 2010)

I missed it! I wonder if its on iPlayer.
And I wonder  if its better than that Green Green Grass spin off.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Jan 27, 2010)

Give me strength.

Talk about flogging a dead horse - in every sense.

Come back Captain Fantastic all is forgiven.


----------



## blacknorth (Jan 30, 2010)

Ugh, didn't they learn their lesson with Minder?


----------

